#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Befund MRT LWS übersetzen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
habe MRT erhalten und verstehe es nicht. Kann jemand den med. Befund übersetzen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Erhebliche linkskonvexe Skoliose der LWS Scheitelpunkt LWK 2/3. Die konkavseitigen Anteile der Zwischenwirbelräume LWK 1 - LWK4 sind verschmälert, ebenso die linksseitigen Anteile des Zwischenwirbelraums LWK4/SWK 1. Hier beginnende spondylophytäre Abstützreaktion. BWK 11/12 minimale bandscheibenparallele
Signalanhebung noch diskreter LWK5/SWK 1. LWK 4/5 mit geringer Protusion ohne wesenliche Spinalkanalenge. Beginnende Einengung des linken Neuroforamens L4 durch hypertrophe Spondylarthrose.Bei LWK5/SWK 1 zeigt sich ein kleiner links intraforminaler Prolaps. Der Neuforamen L5 links ist dadurch erheblich eingeent, die perineurale Bindegewebsmeile kaun noch abgrenzbar. Zusätzlich Einengung durch hypertrophe Spondyarthrose. Regelrechtes 
Alignement der Wirbelkörperkanten.
Beurteilung: 
Aufdem Boden einer erheblichen linkskonvexen Skoliose zeigen sich mäßige degenerative Bandscheibenveränderungen.Zeichen einer aktivierten Osteochondrose BWK 11/12 und minimal LWK/SWK 1.
Bei LWK 5/SWK1 kleiner intraforaminaler Prolaps slinks, zusätzlich einengung des Neuforamens L5 durch hypertrophe Spondylarthrose.
Beginnende Protusion LWK 4/5 ohne wesentliche Einengung der angrenzenden Strukturen. 
Wie lässt sich die zusätzliche Einengung durch hypertrophe Spondyarthrose beheben? Operation oder was ist da
möglich?

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Ich übersetze die Beurteilung:
Erhebliche Linksverbiegung der Wirbelsäule (Skoliose) und Verschleißerscheinungen der Bandscheiben.
Im Bereich BWK 11/12 und minimal LWK/SWK 1 zusätlich Verschleißerscheinungen an Bandscheiben und Knochen mit Entzündungszeichen 
LWK 5/SWK1 kleiner Bandscheibenvorfall li, der bis in den Spinalkanal reicht, zusätzliche Einengung der Nervenaustrittsloches L5 durch  Arthrose     der Wirbelbogengelenke (Spondylarthrose)
LWK 4/5 beginnende Bandscheibenvorwölbung ohne Einengung des Spinalkanals etc.   

> Wie lässt sich die zusätzliche Einengung durch hypertrophe Spondyarthrose beheben? Operation oder was ist da
> möglich?

 Die Therapiemöglichkeiten solltest Du mit deinem beh. Arzt besprechen, dazu reicht der Befund eines MRT's zur Beurteilung nicht aus, man braucht dazu die körperliche Untersuchung und die Symptomatik.
Die Spondylarthrose ist eine Verschleißerscheinung, an der Wirbelsäule sind da die operativen Möglichkeiten begrenzt, anderst, als z.B. an der Hüfte oder Knie, wo man im 3.oder 4. Grad dann ein neues Gelenk einsetzt.
Diese Möglichkeiten gibt es an der Wirbelsäule nicht, man wird versuchen, durch eine adequate Schmerztherapie und Physiotherapie eine Verbesserung zu erreichen. 
Bei einer Spinalkanalstenose gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Stenose zu operieren.
Gute Besserung
LG Josie

----------

